# Bottom of plow



## Go Cubs Go (Nov 10, 2019)

I have a plow on my ATV, and only use it for private use, not for a job. It does a great job (it’s with a winch by the way), but on the second season of use, it started dragging on the tubes on the underside behind the blade. Can anyone help with how to get it to stop doing that? Thanks!


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Is it bent or worn down? Pictures would be helpful.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

If the cutting edge is wore down find an old truck cutting edge and just weld it to the atv cutting edge


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

what brand of plow due you have?
ATV as well
My Dad had a Cycle country and after 6 seasons of plowing with a Kawasaki 400 the push tubes had bent down and was dragging on the ground as well. Bent them back straight and welded some angle iron along the length of the tubes and its been fine since. 

pics would be a help


----------

